# Making a Matte finish case Glossy?



## Paul F (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello All

I'm doing some small upgrades to my system and am thinking of moving it into an NZXT H440.

They have a white version of the case with a high gloss finish that I really like, unfortunately it's a windowed case, and I _really_ don't want a window.

The black case comes in a solid option, but it's a matte finish, and I like the idea of a high gloss black case, especially one as minimalist as the H440 in looks.

I've seen cases in the past that were stripped down to the bare metal and had automotive grade paint jobs applied, but that's way out of my league! 

Is there a clear lacquer or something similar that could be applied to the case to give it a gloss finish?

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## jaw shwaa (Jun 30, 2016)

pretty much any rattle can clear coat will turn anything glossy ,if your looking for a clear lacquer ive used some of these products before https://www.eti-usa.com/

hope this helps


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 8, 2016)

a matte finish is really nice if its kept up and polished. I have an old mod (the thread that i keep forgetting to post some completed pics) that instead of clear coating, I first did a complete rub down using regular old flour, you can use talc powder but that sometimes leaves a faint visible residue. After that give it a good waxingand your matte finish would look like its had a clear coat.


----------



## Paul F (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow, thanks Death, I never would have thought of that! Can you recommend a particular brand?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 9, 2016)

a good auto or pure beeswax that is not liquid based or a car polisher


----------



## qurotro (Jul 14, 2016)

as you cant touch the matte finish... Cuz collect finger prints....


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 15, 2016)

rustoleum clear gloss - I usually warm the can under hot tap while shaking to help it flow nice but a good shake when cold is enough too.

Follow the can instructions, recoat within an hour or wait 2 days. You might be able to get away with something else on their clear but their colored paint will wrinkle. Getting a smooth even coat with aerosols may take a few attempts, good luck


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 17, 2016)

rhkcommander959 said:


> rustoleum clear gloss - I usually warm the can under hot tap while shaking to help it flow nice but a good shake when cold is enough too.
> 
> Follow the can instructions, recoat within an hour or wait 2 days. You might be able to get away with something else on their clear but their colored paint will wrinkle. Getting a smooth even coat with aerosols may take a few attempts, good luck


Been there, done that.  Spraying paint (even if it is clear) on a matte finish ruins it.  By using wax atleast if you screw up, its not permanently ruined.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 17, 2016)

Wax is nice if you do it right. Aerosol clearing is rough but with a real gun it comes out nicer...

Another thing, gloss black will show dings so if you want a smooth buttery surface it can be a nightmare


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 17, 2016)

if you clear coat it and then wax it your going to want to eat it after. it comes out beautiful.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2016)

Bill Owen from MNPCtech.com had a tutorial for getting a perfect finish on you case, which was the result of spaying your base, curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying, curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying....

Something like that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2016)

high gloss? perhaps try a clearcoat


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 17, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Bill Owen from MNPCtech.com had a tutorial for getting a perfect finish on you case, which was the result of spaying your base, curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying, curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying,curing it with a heatlamp, sanding, respraying....
> 
> Something like that.


When you are being paid to do all that, the end result should be nothing less then perfect. Bill also used a spraygun not a can. 

And the next person that comes here and suggests cleartcoat from a can should have his head clearcoated.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2016)

Just FYI - there are paints that can be bought to spray from a can that are in no way in the same league as the spray paints you find in your local WalMart.  I've used some custom stuff from Sherwin Williams before and it was like spreading butter on a warm roll...


----------

